# Grantsville Reservoir/I-80 pond



## frankdogg82 (Aug 5, 2009)

Headed out to Grantsville this past monday. Had A good trime went with my Bro and his son. It was tons of fun, he is six? an d got his fisrts fish about twenty minutes after we started fishing. It was fun to see how excited he got. So I thought he'd be alll excited after the catch, but after he got it in he was done. He had done what he had came to do an he had nothing else to prove, lol. So we fished for about another hour I caught 3 trout in that time, but my bro got skunked. We were cathing em on green sparkly powerbait. Didn't see anyone else having success but did see a few people filling up buckets of crawfish. 

After that we headed to the pond off I 80. We caught alot there nothing to brag about though. But both me and my brother have been wanting to try it out to see how things were there. We just fished fromt the shore which really limited our access there. my advice don't go there unless your ok catching very small fish and if you have some way to get out in the water.

All in all it was agood day to get out and enjoy the day and get some fishing in.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool deal... I live out that way again and haven't heard anyone talk about those ponds for a while. Were you just catching little bass in there? A few years back I used to fish them from a tube but like you, never caught anything of any real size and don't see many folks fishing there any more. Wonder if the bass just overcrowded themselves into a stunted population.... shame if they have. Sounds like a good day out regardless. 8)


----------



## frankdogg82 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah we just caught small bass and itty bitty Bluegill. Its crazy to see the size fish you can get on those lures. We did see two tubers but didn't talk to them. I saw a bigger fish swim by the shore line. but we couldn't hook up anything that much bigger. It would be nice if they had more size to the fish because is really easy for me to get to for a after work trip. I need to learn the tricks to Jordan River for that same reason just for after work trips.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Thx for the report, it takes me back 20 yrs when I did a eskimo roll in my under inflated float tube on Grantsville reservoir, use to wind surf on the Standsbury Park pond while my kids caught crawdads.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

frankdogg82 said:


> Yeah we just caught small bass and itty bitty Bluegill. Its crazy to see the size fish you can get on those lures. We did see two tubers but didn't talk to them. I saw a bigger fish swim by the shore line. but we couldn't hook up anything that much bigger. It would be nice if they had more size to the fish because is really easy for me to get to for a after work trip. I need to learn the tricks to Jordan River for that same reason just for after work trips.


Many of the Community Ponds were stocked with small Bluegill and LMB.

With the proposed changes for next year, these fish are a great start for what could be some very fun fishing in the future at Community Ponds.

The changes would lower the posission limit to a 2 fish total limit.
ALL BASS will be released.

This would be great for Community Ponds.
Fish would last longer than a couple of days and the Bass could grow to a nice size.


----------

